# Browser buggy?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

The browser seems slow and freezes up a lot. On top of that, when I try to press links it often doesn't respond. I have to hit the links a bunch before it finally recognizes me...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Honeycomb's browser is a bit buggy. There are a few things you can do to help. First go into browser settings> advanced, and change plug-in settings from always on to on demand. Then type about:debug where you would normally type a url and hit enter. Go back into settings and you will see a debug menu on the bottom of the list. Click on it and the uncheck the "enable openGL rendering" option. Then type about:debug in the url box again and hit enter to disable debug mode. That should speed things up quite a bit.

Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!

It seemed to help but I decided to switch to dolphin. Much better so far.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> It seemed to help but I decided to switch to dolphin. Much better so far.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Glad to hear it. I have also been using dolphin some and have been enjoying it. The only problem is have run into with dolphin is that while typing into text entry boxes on some sites (RootzWiki being one of those sites...), the keyboard seems to lag pretty bad. There doesn't seem to be and page rendering settings to play around with and I can't seem to figure out a way to fix it. Not a deal breaker but quite annoying none the less. Personally I'm hoping the ics browser fixes the laggy, somewhat inconsistent browser performance.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

